# Mountain Biking?



## Greg (Apr 11, 2004)

Any mountain bikers here? I used to ride back in college and for a few years after college, but I sort of got away from it recently. I'm thinking about dusting off the old Trek 930 and getting out again this spring. Anyone know of any good trails in the Waterbury/Litchfield County, CT area?

Any interest in a mountain bike forum here?


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow Greg, just what I was to write to you in a pm in a few minutes to discuss this very subject. 

I can't cycle because of my bad knees, but to compliment your site, I think it is a winning subject. I receive "Granite Sports" which has many canoeing, biking, running, swimming, etc. "Triathlon events" that are well established and are super entrant/spectator sports. 

Yes, I'm very much for all outdoor sports/events as stated above. How do others feel about this, this could include many New England run, bike, swim events. There are 2-3 great ones each month!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I off-road but not mountain. In other words, I love cycling through the woods, especially on old railroad grades, but you won't find me riding up Tecumseh!

I was just looking at topo maps for the area around my parents - seems the "Southern New England Trunkline Trail" isn't far from them, as is an even older grade in the area, which seems to have been obliterated in many areas. Next time I visit, the bike's coming with me...


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

Just two posts and there is interest already. Any more cyclists out there that wish to share their thoughts. C'mon, we have seen 1000's on cycles everywhere during the year.
 _________________
And that's just in New England!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not too much of a die-hard cyclist but I do enjoy a ride through the woods.  I think you miss too much if you are pedaling through the woods.   I enjoy the Franconia Notch Bike path and have ridden it many times but thats the most you'll get out of me.  I'd rather take a lazy stroll through the woods and if I really need to get my heart pumping,  I'll just watch some hockey.


----------



## Max (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not into mountain biking, but I am doing triathlons.  I just did one yesterday (actually a duathlon) in Sutton MA which was 3.1M run/10M bike/3.1M run.  Came in first in my age bracket (55-59), but then there were only 3 of us in that division!   :lol: 

I've got a summers worth of events planned including the Mooseman at Waterville Valley in June (the "road version) and the 1/2 Ironman in August.  Also traveling out to Ohio in May to do one...it's a mini vacation for me.

Hope I can fit some hiking in on the alternating days and weekends!   :-? 

Max


----------



## skijay (Apr 12, 2004)

I mountain bike too.


----------



## stoopid (Apr 15, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> I'm not too much of a die-hard cyclist but I do enjoy a ride through the woods.  I think you miss too much if you are pedaling through the woods... I'd rather take a lazy stroll through the woods and if I really need to get my heart pumping...



I used to bike a lot (stopped after living in florida in 1997 and using it as my primary form of transport).  I'd agree that I missed a lot of beauty as I went to-and-fro... kinda hard to 'watch where you're going' when you're looking at the woods around you...


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 15, 2004)

Max-

A win is a win no matter the age bracket. To quote Yogi Berra, “Winning is Winning”.

I have been doing some “adventure racing” in the last couple of years. Biking, hiking, orienteering, kayaking, and a wide variety of outdoor disciplines (depending on race).

Been sticking to “sprint” type races 12/24 hour variety.  If you like the triathlons---you may like these. Always looking for good teammates like yourself. And others if interested.

Doing this one in May.
http://www.genesisadventures.com/v2...ace_04 Ringwood 12.php&rgt=12hoursponsors.htm
Shoot me an email if anyone is interested.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 15, 2004)

The clouds blew away, the sun came out, the air warmed up, and I snuck out of work early to hop on the bike for the first time this spring. Besides scouting out portions of my commute to work along the Minuteman Bikeway and the Lower Vine Brook Bikeway, I went out the Reformatory Branch, which is an unpaved grade past the Bedford end of the Minuteman going towards Concord. It's a beautiful trail, similar to its counterpart, the old Narrow Gauge going up to Billerica, but just a few miles in I hit an impassable set of puddles. 13.8 miles for the day. Bring on the weekend and the good weather!


----------



## Max (Apr 16, 2004)

Jaytrek...how about this one:

Saturday , July 31, 2004 ::: New Castle, New Hampshire: Sea to Summit 
Kayak 12 miles, Bike 90 miles, Mountain Climb 8 miles 
Start Time: 6:00 AM 
Location: New Castle Commons, New Castle, NH 
Phone: (207) 439-0577 
email: seatosummitusa@yahoo.com 
Price: 90.00 
Course Info: This is the 9th year of the event. After a 12 mile kayak up the Piscataqua River, the athlete transitions to a 90 mile bike ride to the base of Mt. Washington where they must then run/hike the 8 miles up the Tuckerman's Ravine Trail to the summit of hte mountain.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 17, 2004)

My knees ache just thinking about that!


----------



## skijay (Apr 18, 2004)

I did 16 miles on the Norowutuck (sp?) Rail trail.  This is the one from Northampton, MA to Amherst,MA.  It is 8 miles from one parking lot to another, so I did round trip.  

Of course all of the calories burnt were replenished after eating at Bub's BBQ  in Sunderland, MA.

http://www.bubsbbq.com/


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 19, 2004)

Max said:
			
		

> Saturday , July 31, 2004 ::: New Castle, New Hampshire: Sea to Summit
> Kayak 12 miles, Bike 90 miles, Mountain Climb 8 miles



Max,
Let me know if you're going to do this one.  I may be able to help out as a support crew/sag wagon for your team.  BTW, sorry I missed the Sutton race but I'm glad to hear you did so well for the first event of the season.  The dog had an intestinal bug and I spent that weekend cleaning her cage.  Seems everytime I got it cleaned she soiled it again.  Damn glad that's over! :roll: 

Tell Little Chicken we finally bought the little guy a swingset and play fort.  I spent the whole weekend cutting lumber and erecting it (took me almost 20 hours), but it was all worth it to see his smile on the first trip down the slide. 8)


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 19, 2004)

On Sunday, I went up to and rode the Nashua River Trail, a paved bike trail running from Ayer center for 11 miles up to the NH line.

This is a beautiful trail - DEM did a terrific job here and created quite an asset to the surrounding communities. The trail goes through woods, by farms and conservation land, past a beaver pond with the largest lodge I've ever seen, and along the Nashua River. Just north of Pepperell Center there are places to get off on older, unpaved grades along the river's edge, and I also saw markers for the "Groton Trail Network", whatever that is.

The Ayer start/end of the trail includes a pair of Clivus composting toilets - kudos to DEM for these. Right there across the street is Dunkin Donuts for your post-ride iced coffee fix, and the commuter rail station is across the street in the other direction if you want to ride out from Boston to the trail.

It was a little busy by Pepperell Center, many families were out, but still just a fraction of the crowds on the Minuteman. I have some pictures here.

I highly recommend this trail; it's a real gem! Next up - I want to try the Ware River Trail.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 19, 2004)

A very nice area proven by your 3 pages of pix. Lots of water and tree relections. I saw some green leaves. Happy spring!


----------

